# Ride to Donut Derelicts In Huntington Beach on April 13th



## Thurman (Mar 19, 2019)

Some of my friends on the motorbicycling.com forum want to ride to the best free car show in Socal. It's on the northeast corner of Magnolia and Adams in beautiful Huntington Beach. It happens every Saturday and starts before dawn and starts winding down around 8:00 and empties out by 9:00 a.m. Plenty of time to check out the cars and show off your bikes. It's tentatively on April 13th. Will post more as the event day approaches. Would love to see vintage bicycles along with our custom motorbikes displayed. No RSVP needed, just make it if you can. 






































































Hey, there's Baird.


----------



## Thurman (Apr 11, 2019)

Looks like good weather for the Saturday morning ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 11, 2019)

@tripple3 
Planning to check it out?


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> @tripple3
> Planning to check it out?



I have a hard time going to a car show on the only good "Garage Sale" day of the week.
I have been to it, and drove by it for 30+ years, and have had a couple cars there sometimes; a long time ago.
My bikes don't have motors because I can't maintain and fix them.
I still might go to meet other HB Locals that are into Bikes....??


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 13, 2019)

I went, saw some stuff, took a couple pics, chit chat, then split.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 13, 2019)

Yummy Yummy all day long.....

Very nice bikes.


----------



## Thurman (Apr 13, 2019)

Yep, it was a good ride.


----------

